# Which City has the most University Students?



## schorsch (Dec 26, 2012)

I found the following data:

Beijing: 700,000 (2011)
Paris: 600,527 (2005)
New York: 594000 (2006)
London: 306,000
Moscow: 250,000

What about Tokyo, Seoul, Shanghai etc.??


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Does the New York figure include colleges? The US doesn't differentiate between a college and university. Below is the enrollment of universities and colleges in Toronto. It doesn't include Oshawa, Hamilton, Brantford, Barrie, Peterborough, St. Catherines, Guelph, or Kitchener-Waterloo. All of these periphery cities form the Greater Golden Horseshoe and would bump the overall number up massively. I wouldn't be surprised if there's another 300,000 students in these places.

OCAD University: 3,450
Ryerson University: 38,560
University of Toronto: 74,760
York University: 52,290
TOTAL: 169,060

Centennial College: 38,000
George Brown College: 88,728
Humber College: 27,000
Seneca College: 107,000
Sheridan College: 53,000
TOTAL: 313,728

*TORONTO: 482,788*


----------



## schorsch (Dec 26, 2012)

New York data includes 110 Universities and Colleges


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

What'the difference between college and university in the US? I've always been under the impression that they are interchangable.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

In São Paulo state, there are 1.6 million students enrolled in tertiary education (2013). In São Paulo metro area, they are *920,293*. Source


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

alexandru.mircea said:


> What'the difference between college and university in the US? I've always been under the impression that they are interchangable.


They seem to use the word interchangeably in the US. In Canada, an institution can't be called a university unless it has degree granting powers. Colleges tend to offer trades like dental hygiene, chef training, hotel restaurant management, etc. Universities offer bachelor, masters, and doctorate programs in science, law, medicine, business, etc. Universities are considered more prestigious.

Some colleges grow to the point that they eventually morph into full fledged universities. Ryerson in Toronto is an example of that. It used to be a college but became a university about 10 years ago.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ thanks. Coincidentally, that distinction is identical in Romania. When I left my hometown it only had such colleges (mainly focused on the formation of clerks of the public administration apparatus), but since then the universities in the nearest cities have realized there's a buck to be made and they've opened local branches for a several undergrad lines of study.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

In the US, a community college can award two-year Associate degrees. These are often in general arts and sciences topics. 

In my state, a lot of people attend community colleges as "feeder schools" for the big universities. Go to CC for two years at low cost (a great value with smaller classes etc.) then switch. CCs are also popular for people reentering school or going at night, etc.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Is Boston College a community college then? When you say 'Associate degree' how does it differ from a regular degree from a university? Is it just a shorter program which goes into far less depth, analysis, and difficulty? 

A side note: Quebec has a different system than the rest of Canada. In that province, high school students finish 1-2 years earlier but then attend a few years of 'Cegep' which is the Quebec version of college. It's a way for high school students to begin specializing in a trade or to prepare themselves for the university programs they intend to apply to afterwards.

So Cegep is a cross between high school and university both in make up and age group. I only lived in Quebec for 2 years but think my summary of it is accurate.


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

Boston College offers four year degrees and is definitely not a community college it is a private school and would be considered a university in Canada. A community college is a specific type of college that only offers less intensive two year associates degrees. In the USA college and a university are the same thing and can both offer bachelors, masters, and doctoral degrees.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Graph for Dutch cities:

https://infogr.am/Aantal-studenten-per-stad


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

London has 382,000 students, down from 400,000 a few years ago (fees generally doubled in 2012, up to an average of $12,000), and much lower numbers than in 90s when there were no fees. However the student population is rising dramatically again, set to double within the next decade.

http://www.londonhigher.ac.uk/fileadmin/documents/Publications_2015/LH_HESAStudents2015.pdf

There are an additional 110,000 part-time students too.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

citylover94 said:


> Boston College offers four year degrees and is definitely not a community college it is a private school and would be considered a university in Canada. A community college is a specific type of college that only offers less intensive two year associates degrees. In the USA college and a university are the same thing and can both offer bachelors, masters, and doctoral degrees.


In New England, a college is typically a smaller post-secondary school. A university would be a collection of colleges, i.e. Harvard College at Harvard University.


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Boston probably has the highest concentration of students in the world


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

the spliff fairy said:


> London has 382,000 students, down from 400,000 a few years ago (fees generally doubled in 2012, up to an average of $12,000), *and much lower numbers than in 90s* when there were no fees.


Really? If numbers in London are much lower than in the 1990s then the city is very much an outlier as higher education students across the UK as a whole are significantly up since then.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I found the official figures for the 2015-16 year for Parisian universities, the total is *432,024* students. 

http://www.enseignementsup-recherch...roupements-d-etablissements-en-2015-2016.html

Edit: there may be something wrong with that number. This latest table does not have a territorial breakdown, but on the 2013-14 table I also saw there was the territorial split ("academies") and the three academies that cover the Paris area had less than 390k students. Too much of a jump from 390k to 430k in just two years... My suspicion is that some Paris universities have branches in other regions, and that this latest table counts those students too because they formally belong to the mother university from Paris.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> Really? If numbers in London are much lower than in the 1990s then the city is very much an outlier as higher education students across the UK as a whole are significantly up since then.


Here's some figures from HESA comparing the total number of Higher Education students in the UK in 1994/95 with numbers in 2014/15.

Total numbers of undergraduate and postgraduate students have gone up from 1.40m to 2.26m over that 20 year period, I would be frankly amazed if London has bucked that national trend and actually seen a decline.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

I would assume the LA area has at least 500,000 if we are including community colleges. 

Here is a list of all the universities in LA
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Universities_and_colleges_in_Los_Angeles_County,_California


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

For *Berlin* itself it's ~176k in 2015/16, officially. I guess that's only counting public universities though. And it doesn't include the students of the Berlin area, there should be thousands in Potsdam and some other places.

In addition it should be noted that many professions aren't academic in Germany that are academic in other countries, such as nurses etc.

Source: Statista https://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/255882/umfrage/studierende-an-hochschulen-in-berlin/


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ Mrs Jonesy is doing a nursing degree at the moment here. I'd say it is a hybrid between academic and assessed practical training, you have a few weeks in university at lectures etc then a few weeks at a work placement (over the 3 years the placements cover all the various different types of nursing environments), then back to university lectures again etc. Then there are exams a couple of times per year during the course.


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

I found this official data from 2012:

Buenos Aires City: *522.923* students (Source)


----------



## JMeier (Jan 7, 2016)

isaidso said:


> The US doesn't differentiate between a college and university.


Nonsense. The US differentiates between colleges and universities just as much as Canada does. A place cannot call itself a University unless it has accreditation.


----------

